# 8 killed 7



## jake173 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi everyone,

After installing win8 I wanted to boot back into 7. The windows 8 bootloader didn't let me so I removed the win8 partition. Now I am back to the windows 7 bootloader but when I boot windows 7 it stops and sais winload.exe is not signed. It will not let me press F8 (it just takes me back to the winload not signed message) so i can't disable driver re-enforcement. I don't know how to recover. 

I have tryied windows 7 and 8 system repair and i don't want to reformat windows.

Thanks for any/all help
Jake


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

You must have eliminated the Mbr when you installed 8 is my gues so go here to rebuild the mbr for Windows 7:
How to use the Bootrec.exe tool in the Windows Recovery Environment to troubleshoot and repair startup issues in Windows


----------



## jake173 (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply but i have already tryied that but it didn't work in CMD. Any other ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

boot from the 7 dvd and run the repair

i find after booting into 8 to get back to 7 i have to reboot twice as a single reboot just brings back 8


----------



## jake173 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have already tryied the repair; it finds a problem but can't fix it.
Any other ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

does it say what the problem is

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

Hard Drive Diagnostics Tools and Utilities (Storage) - TACKtech Corp.


----------



## jake173 (Dec 21, 2009)

No it dosn't say what the problem is. There isn't anything wrong with the hdd; I have checked over and over. It must be a software error...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

looks like it may be a reinstall anything you need to try and save

if not clear the drive with killdisk

then format and install

Freeware Download [email protected] KillDisk


----------



## Maurice_Mynah (Oct 16, 2011)

How about putting in a new HDD and starting from scratch loading windows 7. Then, when machine is up, adding your original HDD as a slave, recovering everything you want from it.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can always try a repair install. 

Repair Install - Windows 7 Forums

edit - oops - just saw date of the thread


----------



## Maroman68 (Apr 14, 2011)

you can also do this the easy way and use an Ubuntu live cd to copy all of your information to an external source. Then reinstall 7 or 8 to your hard drive.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try Easy BCD boot manager to find both your W/7 partition and your W/8 and easily boot between the two.


----------

